
Ask HN: How does Panxipan sound? - longv
for an English speaking audience? Is it easy to pronounce? (we are launching an app). Thank you.
======
smoyer
I would pronounce it pan-zi-pan with the emphasis on the first and last pan
and a short i in zi.

~~~
longv
do you think it is catchy or confusing?

~~~
smoyer
I don't think it's catchy or confusing but it rolls off the tongue nicely.

